# Crape Myrtle Tree Roots



## brittmike (Mar 19, 2008)

I have a large Crape Myrtle planted about one foot from my gararge. I am concerned that the roots will damage the foundation or siding. I have been told that the roots grow down and that I shouldn't worry. The tree is beautiful and I hate to cut it down, does anyone have any advise? 

Thanks!


----------



## Colchicine (Jan 2, 2009)

Not a Crepe Myrtle expert, but the ones I have do not have any surface roots. However, there is one that I chopped down and then had to dig around and I can tell you there are plenty of roots that run semi-parallel to the surface. But I have yet to encounter any large roots from a CM that was probably 10-15yrs old. IMO, you probably don't have to worry.


----------

